# Calories in Oats & how many calories to add to diet?



## BlueCorsair (Dec 14, 2003)

#1: How many calories are there in slow oats, and does anyone know how many carbs/fat/protein? I can't seem to find the information on the net.

#2: I'm 22, 132 pounds, and I started a bulking plan about a month ago with an approved mealplan - With a fairly reasonable ratio P/C/F breakdown, I'm taking in about 2300 calories per day, which is 17.5 calories per pound - near the top recommended for "clean bulking".

Now, I take it as a poor indicator than within 2 hours after each meal - though they have P/C/F in each, and in good ammounts of the "right" kinds that I feel hungry - about an hour before the next meal should happen. I'm not looking forward to a day when I need to cut - I think I'll starve to death.

All that seems to have happened so far is losing some of my definition through creatine/water retention (started creatine the day I started the bulk).

I haven't gained an ounce it seems. Being an ectomorph, this may be simply a result of EXTREMELY bad genetics for weight-lifting. In fact, that's totally likely in my mind, as I've been at this a couple of years, and made relatively negligible gains. And before you ask, yes, my training routine is comprehensive and approved as well. 

Last time I checked, I was around 12%, or 13% BF at most. (13% was the figure from the bodybuildingonline.com site's calculator - I know, online calcs are evil...) 

So I'm not a "rake" by any means - but I certainly don't look even "average" sized for a gent my age 

My last option before I simply get so frustrated that I simply focus on getting as cut as possible, and forget about mass is to add more calories, and try my hardest to put weight on that isn't fat 

So how many more calories  would be adviseable, given my age (22), weight (132), and current caloric intake (2300). That's tiny to a lot of you, but I'm a small guy.

Add another 100? 200? Mostly carbs? Mostly fat? I'm getting about 1.5 grams of protein a day already, and literally can't monetarily afford to take any more of that. I'm not sure what is the first kind of nutrient to pack on - I'd assume carbs since they're weight-gainers, but I wouldn't know...

Any input will be appreciated!

I realize that I shouldn't expect much after only a month on a bulk, but I've heard rough figures of "a pound a week" being touted, and hell, even if I'd only done HALF that, I should have been 2 lbs. heavier by now


----------



## jmr1979 (Dec 14, 2003)

you need to eat more alot more if you ask me. i know your only 132 pounds but if you want to gain weight and your not that means eat more keep eating good clean foods.  keep upping your cals about 200 or so a week until you start to gain go 2 grams of protein per pound of body weight. I know women who eat more then 2300 calories a day man.


----------



## BlueCorsair (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey, I followed the reccommendations of those "in the know" on this board who reccommened 18 calories per pound as the *top* ratio to go with for a clean bulk - and 18 x 132 = 2300.

If I was 150, or 160, like most average guys my age/height 2300 would be ridiculous, but it's not for someone my size.

I fully intend to add more, but I'd rather know what kind first P


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BlueCorsair *_
> #1: How many calories are there in slow oats, and does anyone know how many carbs/fat/protein? I can't seem to find the information on the net.
> 
> * www.fitday.com  *
> ...


----------



## jmr1979 (Dec 14, 2003)

lol hey man no prob i wasn't trying to be a dick but man you can bulk clean by eating more then that at 132 pounds you could probably use a little fat


----------



## BlueCorsair (Dec 14, 2003)

Oh I could use a little fat indeed.

Thanks to you, and Jodi. 'tis appreciated.

What macro breakdown should the extra 200 cals. be? Same as for everything else, or mostly carb, fat...?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2003)

Even amounts of P/C/F


----------



## BlueCorsair (Dec 15, 2003)

Again, info appreciated - especially the fitday link, though alot of the things I eat it doesn't have an equivalent of (I eat a very different kind of bread for instance, and some great sausages that have 23 grams of protein, and less than 6 grams of fat).

I more or less seem to be on a 35/35/30 or 40/30/30 ratio, for P/C/F respectively (to my nearest estimation).

I guess I'll just eat more of what I do already. Time to bump it up to three whole eggs with breakfast eh?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2003)

You can customize your fitday and create your own food entries.


----------

